# trying a Pizza diet to cut fat



## mike456 (Feb 24, 2011)

I am working at a pizza shop that offers free slices to the employees. 
My plan is to eat 3 slices which are 1/6th of an 18" inch pizza through out a 9 hour shift, and for the rest of the day fast. I plan on switching it up with veggie/meat slices, so I am getting a wide variety of foods. Also I will not be eating the crust.

Looking for thoughts on if this will work, and if it is healthy or not.

Thankyou,
Mike


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 24, 2011)

mike456 said:


> I am working at a pizza shop that offers free slices to the employees.
> My plan is to eat 3 slices which are 1/6th of an 18" inch pizza through out a 9 hour shift, and for the rest of the day fast. I plan on switching it up with veggie/meat slices, so I am getting a wide variety of foods. Also I will not be eating the crust.
> 
> Looking for thoughts on if this will work, and if it is healthy or not.
> ...


ummm Good luck with that!!


----------



## AmM (Feb 24, 2011)

mike456 said:


> I am working at a pizza shop that offers free slices to the employees.
> My plan is to eat 3 slices which are 1/6th of an 18" inch pizza through out a 9 hour shift, and for the rest of the day fast. I plan on switching it up with veggie/meat slices, so I am getting a wide variety of foods. Also I will not be eating the crust.
> 
> Looking for thoughts on if this will work, and if it is healthy or not.
> ...



Your definitely on to something there einstein!


----------



## Silver Back (Feb 24, 2011)

lolwut? 

Three slices of pizza a day? Only? You trollin???

You will lose fat and plenty of muscle to go along with it.


----------



## paolo584 (Feb 24, 2011)

this is funny. pizza diet


----------



## colorado (Feb 24, 2011)

You could eat a piece of shit and lose weight. That's not the point of a diet.


----------



## mike456 (Feb 24, 2011)

lol what is so bad about pizza? It is mozzarella cheese (part skim, and full shredded and mixed together), tomato sauce made from canned full tomatoes, and vegetables as a topping (eggplant, broccoli, onions, tomatoes, garlic, etc.) and than I plan on putting chicken on the slices as well. 

I estimated and I think each slice would be around 700 calories, so 3 a day would come to 2100 calories which is what I need to cut. Protein from the cheese and meat, fat from the dough and cheese, and carbs from the dough and toppings.


----------



## cappo5150 (Feb 24, 2011)

alot of grease and saturated fat from the cheese. I'd pass.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 24, 2011)

You, my friend, are a stupid stupid individual.  No offense.  lol

P.S.  GTFO of your own thread.


----------



## mike456 (Feb 24, 2011)

lol work in progress you are a lame individual that comes to this forum not to learn facts but to socialize wich is quite sad. good luck in life brother


----------



## tgarza (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm eating pizza tonight! Homemade though

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 24, 2011)

mike456 said:


> lol work in progress you are a lame individual that comes to this forum not to learn facts but to socialize wich is quite sad. good luck in life brother



  Haha.  Thanks for wishing me luck.  Hope the pizza diet works out for ya. It sounds promising.

GICH,  WIP


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 24, 2011)

mike456 said:


> lol work in progress you are a lame individual that comes to this forum not to learn facts but to socialize wich is quite sad. good luck in life brother




I do both, and it's not sad all of the time bro.  It is mostly informative and entertaining at the same time.  But, good luck to you though, with the pizza diet idea.  Keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## pask3r (Feb 24, 2011)

mike456 said:


> lol work in progress you are a lame individual that comes to this forum not to learn facts but to socialize wich is quite sad. good luck in life brother


 
If you want to make claims about learning facts, learn some yourself, then post.

BRO.....

If you're going for the "starving malnutritioned nigerian" look, GO FOR IT! It's all you bro!

If you want to get big and cut, then eat SMART and eat a shit ton of PROTEIN!


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 24, 2011)

mike456 said:


> lol what is so bad about pizza? It is mozzarella cheese (part skim, and full shredded and mixed together), tomato sauce made from canned full tomatoes, and vegetables as a topping (eggplant, broccoli, onions, tomatoes, garlic, etc.) and than I plan on putting chicken on the slices as well.
> 
> I estimated and I think each slice would be around 700 calories, so 3 a day would come to 2100 calories which is what I need to cut. Protein from the cheese and meat, fat from the dough and cheese, and carbs from the dough and toppings.


I think this is a great idea! Fuck it why stop at 3 eat 4 or 5. I know this cant be a serious post! Pizza is probably the worst thing you can eat. Wait might as well throw in some beer for carbs, wait why stop there, spread some crisco on top of the cheese. In no time you will have an amazing physique!! your ass cheeks will have more dough then the pizza. umm thats fucking hot!


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't know STYLUS. He got pretty salty when I called him stupid. A guy that was joking wouldn't react like that. I hope he makes a log on his progress. Maybe it will be the next Atkins Diet.


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 24, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> I don't know STYLUS. He got pretty salty when I called him stupid. A guy that was joking wouldn't react like that. I hope he makes a log on his progress. Maybe it will be the next Atkins Diet.


 Did you mean Atkins, or Fatkins diet!


----------



## AmM (Feb 25, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> A guy that was joking wouldn't react like that.



Exactly, and with all the wealth of information out there about diet and nutrition that are proven, he comes in here to ask serious bodybuilders about a "pizza diet".


----------



## vortrit (Feb 25, 2011)

You have over 3,000 post here and you think this diet is going to work? Seriously, you should know better. Of course if you're cutting calories from your regular diet regardless of what you're eating you're going to lose weight. This just don't sound to healthy to me. Good luck with it.


----------



## jagbender (Feb 25, 2011)

HEY Try this one next Mc Donalds Diet

The fast food junkie who ate nothing but McDonald's and lost weight | Mail Online

Just look at the REAL pictures!


----------



## NOINRI (Mar 4, 2011)

Oooh Lucky.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 4, 2011)

this thread is amusing


----------



## persianprince23 (Mar 4, 2011)

mike456 said:


> lol work in progress you are a lame individual that comes to this forum not to learn facts but to socialize wich is quite sad. good luck in life brother


 
what if my pnly friends are on here, what does that make me


----------



## persianprince23 (Mar 4, 2011)

its like that article a couple months ago a guy ate nothing but lil debbies all day and lost some crazy amount of weight if u have one meal all day no matter what it is u will lose fat and muscle mass and be scrawny like a HIV patient or something from africa


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 4, 2011)

persianprince23 said:


> what if my pnly friends are on here, what does that make me


 
THAT my friend, makes you like ole ManInBlack over here. And i must say, im one cool mother fucker.


----------



## sara (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm going to work at Cold Stone's and get all the free ice cream samples I want, and will fast the rest of the day  that sounds like a dream come true


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 8, 2011)

mike456 said:


> lol work in progress you are a lame individual that comes to this forum not to learn facts but to socialize wich is quite sad. good luck in life brother



Your "diet" is stupid. You're going to consume 3 slices at about 1000 calories; about 40-50g of protein, about 110-120gg of carbs and 50-60g of fat. 

Tell me, what "facts" are you going to enlighten us with?


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 9, 2011)

I said I wasn't going to post in this thread, but I wanted to make a point about it being a waste of time, by posting in this thread to say I wasn't going to post in this thread, to make a point.  So I posted to say i wasn't going to post because it would be a waste of time, so I know it's a waste of time for me to say this, but I wanted to make a point...


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 9, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> I said I wasn't going to post in this thread, but I wanted to make a point about it being a waste of time, by posting in this thread to say I wasn't going to post in this thread, to make a point.  So I posted to say i wasn't going to post because it would be a waste of time, so I know it's a waste of time for me to say this, but I wanted to make a point...



Ever eat a booger?


----------



## awhites1 (Mar 9, 2011)

IF!!! BIG IF, the pizza was homemade and not overly processed crap and you could load it up with veggies and i dont mean olives and onions. it wouldn't be half bad, i make homemade pizzas on a Joseph's Flax, oat brand & whole wheat pitas w/ fresh tomatoes EVOO and mozzerela and other fresh veggies.

but no, no yours wont be any of that


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 9, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> IF!!! BIG IF, the pizza was homemade and not overly processed crap and you could load it up with veggies and i dont mean olives and onions. it wouldn't be half bad, i make homemade pizzas on a Joseph's Flax, oat brand & whole wheat pitas w/ fresh tomatoes EVOO and mozzerela and other fresh veggies.
> 
> but no, no yours wont be any of that



Yeah sure, it makes a great meal but to just have that is just plain stupid.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Mar 9, 2011)

I hope this was a fucking joke!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 9, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> I hope this was a fucking joke!



referring to what?


----------



## faon (Mar 9, 2011)

Hes lucky jodi hasnt got ahold of him yet , and she thinks my diet is bad


----------



## MusBuildFast (Mar 10, 2011)

Why is everyone hitting this guy so hard? 

Honestly, if you work at a pizza shop and love pizza, then eat some, but don't base your whole diet on it. It will be hard to maintain. Furthermore you may lack energy throughout the day. 

It really depends upon how much you're working out.

Regards, A.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 10, 2011)

MusBuildFast said:


> Why is everyone hitting this guy so hard?
> 
> Honestly, if you work at a pizza shop and love pizza, then eat some, but don't base your whole diet on it. It will be hard to maintain. Furthermore you may lack energy throughout the day.
> 
> ...



We're hitting him because its stupid.


----------



## Hubauer (Mar 10, 2011)

mike456, usually a diet does come down to overall calories consumed, but a diet will be much more effective with healthy protein, carbs, and fats. plus you don't want to risk your heart's health with all the fats and whatnot from eating pizza everyday. I would suggest that you read the stickies, formulate a new diet, and post it here so you can get some feedback.



juggernaut said:


> We're hitting him because its stupid.


If he doesn't come back to this thread, I will also join in the hitting. haha


----------



## Built (Mar 10, 2011)

You'll lose weight if you run a deficit. You'll lose muscle if the deficit is too strong and/or if your protein is insufficient. You won't stick to a diet if you're hungry all the time. 

Make your own decisions accordingly.


----------



## jagbender (Mar 10, 2011)

Built said:


> You won't stick to a diet if you're hungry all the time.


 
So true!


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 11, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Ever eat a booger?



Hell yea why?


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 11, 2011)

yea do something that all the professional level fitness pros do.  Eat a lot of pizza.  Yea I see that one alot.  That's the secret right there....


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 11, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> yea do something that all the professional level fitness pros do.  Eat a lot of pizza.  Yea I see that one alot.  That's the secret right there....


----------



## mike456 (Mar 13, 2011)

to everybody that tried to make a joke on this thread: you should leave jokes for the funny people

it would actually be a great diet if there was whole grain dough. I was planning on switching up the vegetables, and loading chicken on the slices, and switching it up with philly steak. I have been dieting for the past 17 days, I feel great and lost around 20lbs. I am not on the pizza diet, but I do have a slice as a meal with loads of chicken on it once in a while.
Take your heads out of your asses, pizza is not as unhealthy as all the hype made you think.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 13, 2011)

mike456 said:


> to everybody that tried to make a joke on this thread: you should leave jokes for the funny people
> 
> it would actually be a great diet if there was whole grain dough. I was planning on switching up the vegetables, and loading chicken on the slices, and switching it up with philly steak. I have been dieting for the past 17 days, I feel great and lost around 20lbs. I am not on the pizza diet, but I do have a slice as a meal with loads of chicken on it once in a while.
> Take your heads out of your asses, pizza is not as unhealthy as all the hype made you think.



You told everyone here you wanted to do something stupid. We agreed. It's stupid. No where did we say that pizza is unhealthy. Take your head out of your ass and post something bearing an intelligent person. You're not funny. 

And what's the number of the pizzeria you work for? I want to commend them for hiring special people like yourself.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 13, 2011)

mike456 said:


> I am working at a pizza shop that offers free slices to the employees.
> My plan is to eat 3 slices which are 1/6th of an 18" inch pizza through out a 9 hour shift, and for the rest of the day fast. I plan on switching it up with veggie/meat slices, so I am getting a wide variety of foods. Also I will not be eating the crust.
> 
> Looking for thoughts on if this will work, and if it is healthy or not.
> ...




is this a joke? your giving this forum a bad rep..
get the fuck out of here

fast food pizza healthy? 

fucking retards omfg


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 13, 2011)

mike456 said:


> to everybody that tried to make a joke on this thread: you should leave jokes for the funny people
> 
> it would actually be a great diet if there was whole grain dough. I was planning on switching up the vegetables, and loading chicken on the slices, and switching it up with philly steak. I have been dieting for the past 17 days, I feel great and lost around 20lbs. I am not on the pizza diet, but I do have a slice as a meal with loads of chicken on it once in a while.
> Take your heads out of your asses, pizza is not as unhealthy as all the hype made you think.



u lost 20pds in 17 days eating pizza...holy fuck bro..u need to go see a damn doctor and get ur fucking bp checked and your cholesterol checked...god damn!! You must be fucking massive!!

get a fucking hold of urself and put down the fucking pizza!!! 
HOLY SHIT! people these days are fucking disgusting and making the US look like a fat fuck piece of shit country


----------



## mike456 (Mar 13, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> u lost 20pds in 17 days eating pizza...holy fuck bro..u need to go see a damn doctor and get ur fucking bp checked and your cholesterol checked...god damn!! You must be fucking massive!!
> 
> get a fucking hold of urself and put down the fucking pizza!!!
> HOLY SHIT! people these days are fucking disgusting and making the US look like a fat fuck piece of shit country



learn how to read before you run your mouth, you people are a waste of time. I am out. 1 love


----------



## mike456 (Mar 13, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> is this a joke? your giving this forum a bad rep..
> get the fuck out of here
> 
> fast food pizza healthy?
> ...



since when is pizza fast food you fucking tard.


----------



## mike456 (Mar 13, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> You told everyone here you wanted to do something stupid. We agreed. It's stupid. No where did we say that pizza is unhealthy. Take your head out of your ass and post something bearing an intelligent person. You're not funny.
> 
> And what's the number of the pizzeria you work for? I want to commend them for hiring special people like yourself.



how the fuck did this tool get a moderator position. Congrats to IM you came across there path. No were was I trying to be funny, you are the one trying and hop off the other moderators dicks


----------



## Built (Mar 13, 2011)

stfu, I know you've got a hate on for what you perceive as unclean food, but this diet will produce weight loss and improved lipid profile and blood pressure if it's hypo-caloric - just like weight loss through any diet. 

Also it's been done, successfully, many times. He's one: 30 Day Pizza Diet


> Pizza, often believed to be a dieter's worst nightmare is now getting some credence thanks to pizza shop owner, Matt McClellan, who invented the Pizza Diet.
> 
> He was tired of getting hassled at his gym for giving out pizza coupons so he decided to prove that pizza could be a healthy way to lose weight and improve overall health. He consulted a nutritionist at the beginning of his 30 day pizza diet and visited his doctor throughout the diet to document his progress.
> 
> ...


Now, before the flames start, I am not personally advocating this diet. It's not my idea of a good time, nor my idea of sustainable. But it'll work. If it's hypo-caloric.


----------



## mike456 (Mar 13, 2011)

Built said:


> stfu, I know you've got a hate on for what you perceive as unclean food, but this diet will produce weight loss and improved lipid profile and blood pressure if it's hypo-caloric - just like weight loss through any diet.
> 
> Also it's been done, successfully, many times. He's one: 30 Day Pizza Diet
> 
> Now, before the flames start, I am not personally advocating this diet. It's not my idea of a good time, nor my idea of sustainable. But it'll work. If it's hypo-caloric.



 Built just shitted on your whole life


----------



## MDR (Mar 13, 2011)

mike456 said:


> to everybody that tried to make a joke on this thread: you should leave jokes for the funny people
> 
> it would actually be a great diet if there was whole grain dough. I was planning on switching up the vegetables, and loading chicken on the slices, and switching it up with philly steak. I have been dieting for the past 17 days, I feel great and lost around 20lbs. I am not on the pizza diet, but I do have a slice as a meal with loads of chicken on it once in a while.
> Take your heads out of your asses, pizza is not as unhealthy as all the hype made you think.



Negged for stupidity


----------



## mike456 (Mar 13, 2011)

MDR said:


> Negged for stupidity



badass dude, respect


----------



## mike456 (Mar 13, 2011)

to add and let all the haters that don't read why I even considered this diet is because I work at a pizza place all day, and the only thing they offer for free to the workers is pizza. I am a college student so I found that it would be very convenient to me. HOP OFF MY DICK AND GO SIP ON YOUR HATORADE


----------



## Built (Mar 13, 2011)

And we're done here. Give the op a break, he asked a reasonable question to which there was a reasonable answer. Thread closed.


----------

